# Is This A Ternetzi Or Gold Piranha?



## htse (Jan 25, 2011)

bought this at big al's locate in north york. they put 4 of them together, it says gold piranha in the store, but i think its ternetzi so i bought it? can someone tell me if im right or wrong?

sorry i forgot to post the pic.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

htse said:


> bought this at big al's locate in north york. they put 4 of them together, it says gold piranha in the store, but i think its ternetzi so i bought it? can someone tell me if im right or wrong?


Do you have a picture?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

but we need a pic


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

S.Maculatus


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Yep it's a mac (gold piranha)


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Mac. even better pick up congratz


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Yep it's a mac (gold piranha)


x2


----------



## htse (Jan 25, 2011)

Ah...... His chases finger when I see him but after he's put into a separate tank... He doesn't anymore.... Can anyone tell me why is that?? I bought it for 79$$ ... Did I got rip off?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

htse said:


> Ah...... His chases finger when I see him but after he's put into a separate tank... He doesn't anymore.... Can anyone tell me why is that?? I bought it for 79$$ ... Did I got rip off?


 Moving him tanks will stress him. Let him settle in and hopefully he will become a finger chaser again. Some fish are finger chasers in some setups but not others so you will just have to see.

As for price I wouldn't of paid any more then that. Forom another hobbiest you could of probably found one cheaper but 80$ isn't too bad for a lfs price as they tend to be more then what it would be from another hobbiest.

In TO you could of found cheaper but I hop you enjoy the fish


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

deff a mac...what sixe is he?....80$ isnt bad but not if hes 2-3 inches....well at least around here...a 3-4" gold around here go 25$


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice Mac


----------



## htse (Jan 25, 2011)

can anyone tell me wt is the differece between gold piranha and black diamond gold piranha? cuz i saw this video


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

when you see "golds" at a lfs that is there way of saying...well its a gold looking P but dont know the scientific name...in the majority of cases a gold is a S. Maculatus or S. spilo...."black" is just another name for Rhoms...and gold diamond rhom is nothing more than a rhom that sparkles a lil yellow


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

htse said:


> can anyone tell me wt is the differece between gold piranha and black diamond gold piranha? cuz i saw this video


that piranha looks like dump. Cut the lip foggy eye...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

you got ripped. macs in Kitchener Guelph area are 20-25 bucks that size.

i would go back to the LFS and ask for a credit


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

[quote name='htse' date='26 January 2011 - 11:04 PM' timestamp='1296101060' post='2641894']
can anyone tell me wt is the differece between gold piranha and black diamond gold piranha? cuz i saw this video

http://www.youtube.c...feature=related
A gold spilo or (MAC) will have a clear edge on tail fin. A gold diamond rhombeus will be a solid black edge.


----------

